# General > General >  Spot the deliberate lie

## Anfield

I have just received the LibDem's " A Better Future" (se attached) and on reading it came across a shocking untruth.
In the article "NHS threat under Trump & Johnson" Jo Swinson states, amongst other things, that "We will fight any attempts to privatise the NHS"
Why then did she command her MPs to abstain from the Bill in the Commons last week,  which would have prevented this from happening???
I wrote to my local MP (Jamie Stone) to query this, but to date I have not received a reply

----------


## Gronnuck

The Lib-Dems have a long record of duplicitous conduct; much more so than any other group, or party.  Nick Clegg sold their soul when he went into a coalition with the tories and raised university tuition fees to £9000 per year after publicly declaring his party would never do such a thing.  Jo Swinson has shown herself to be just another tory.

----------


## Shaggy

I put them straight into the recycling bin. Politicians are great at having a pop at other politicians and their mistruths but casually forget their own mistruths.

----------


## Bill Fernie

One good site that checks facts  from many sources and are now gearing up to check political claims by all the parties in coming weeks is https://fullfact.org/

You can sign up for a newsletter that shows what they have checked each week.

The about section tells you what you need to know if you think they  might be biased https://fullfact.org/about/

----------


## pig whisperer

I had a letter from the liberal not verydemocrats it had a pre paid envelope in it so I told them what I thought of them & sent it off

----------


## Bill Fernie

> I have just received the LibDem's " A Better Future" (se attached) and on reading it came across a shocking untruth.
> In the article "NHS threat under Trump & Johnson" Jo Swinson states, amongst other things, that "We will fight any attempts to privatise the NHS"
> Why then did she command her MPs to abstain from the Bill in the Commons last week,  which would have prevented this from happening???
> I wrote to my local MP (Jamie Stone) to query this, but to date I have not received a reply


This story got twisted apparently by a tweet that went viral but was subsequently removed for not being true - see https://fullfact.org/health/liberal-...privatisation/

Being a bit sceptical helps but I agree that it is hard to know what is right and not.

----------


## Bill Fernie

A listing of Fact Checking web sites - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catego...cking_websites

----------


## aqua

> This story got twisted apparently by a tweet that went viral but was subsequently removed for not being true - see https://fullfact.org/health/liberal-...privatisation/


If the original post is not true, shouldnt it be removed also?

----------


## Anfield

> If the original post is not true, shouldn’t it be removed also?


My original post was factually correct in that;
(1) LibDems did publish this newsletter,
(2) All LibDem MP's abstained from vote

So what part of my original post is untrue?

----------


## aqua

The bill would not have prevented privatisation of the NHS, so your original post is untrue.

----------


## Anfield

> The bill would not have prevented privatisation of the NHS, so your original post is untrue.


Whilst I accept that the Bill would not have prevented the whole of the NHS from being privatised, it would have gone some away towards blocking the privatisation  of some NHS services.
Interesting that Jo Swinson & Co have failed to reveal their reasons for abstaining from voting.  
Wonder if Johnson has "promised" them a role in a coalition Government,  but then again we all know what Johnson's promises are like don't we

----------


## aqua

I suppose this thread is no more than an expression of your political bias. Whatever turns you on...

----------


## Anfield

> I suppose this thread is no more than an expression of your political bias. Whatever turns you on...


I have no bias against the LibDems, I just do not like the hypocrisy shown by Ms Swinson & Co.
Perhaps it is you that is biased, by trying to defend the indefensible!

----------


## aqua

The lie is in your opening post. There, I’ve spotted it.

----------


## Anfield

> The lie is in your opening post. There, Ive spotted it.


You, and your beloved LieDems,  will have to do much better than that

----------


## aqua

I won and you won’t admit it. You’re a bad loser. 

End of game.

----------


## Anfield

> I won and you wont admit it. Youre a bad loser. 
> 
> End of game.


Do you have a poster of Trump on your wall, as that is the type of thing that he would say

----------


## aqua

Listen! The game is over, you lost!

----------


## aqua

You posted a lie. You wont retract it. That reflects very badly on you. Doubly so!

----------


## Anfield

> You posted a lie. You won’t retract it. That reflects very badly on you. Doubly so!


*There* *are none so blind as those who will not see. The most deluded people are those who choose to ignore what they already know.*

----------


## aqua

Thank you for your admission of guilt. I realise how hard it must have been for you.

----------

